#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  VBA Send email to Contact Group / Distribution List File

## hamidxa

I have a distribution list / contact group (.msg format) file that lives on a shared network drive.

I need to be able to send emails to members who are on that list, as other members of the organization keep that file maintained/updated on a weekly basis.

So rather than import that file on a weekly basis and update my Outlook contacts/groups, I would be curious to know if there is a way to simply specify that file as the "To" recipient list.

I already have VBA code that sends to a contact group as long as that list is imported into Outlook, but I'd really prefer to leverage the method described above instead.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks in advance!

----------

